# Moving to Canada



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, so my name is Ryan. I am currently living in England, but I lived in Canada for 5 years on as a visitor. My dad's job took me over their when I was 13 (2005). As the N.O.C list changed last year my dad's job was no longer required and we lost immigration status in Canada. We had to move back to England a few months ago. Since being in Canada I was enrolled at John McCrae Secondary School in Ontario. I wasn't able to complete my education because I had to leave. So I'm now 19 with no qualifications. No high school. No work experience EVER. How do I move back to the country that I call home? I have a girlfriend of 2 years. I have many many meaningful friendships and do not call England my home. I am classed as an international student here in England because I was out of the EU for a period of over 3 years. So currently schooling is way to expensive. That means in 3 years I can school again. I could then take a 3-6 year set of courses to get the qualifications to be a skilled worker... I CANT be away from my friends and the love of my life for 7-10 YEARS... I can hardly cope with my few months back here in England, I'm losing my mind! It's unfair that they can just take away my whole life and send me somewhere where there is NO JOBS, NO SCHOOL, and NO CONNECTIONS for me. I can't find work anywhere... My whole life has gone to crap... I'm living on Job Seekers Allowance. I have NO IDEA what to do. Please if anyone can give me some advice. I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Ryan_Champion said:


> Hi, so my name is Ryan. I am currently living in England, but I lived in Canada for 5 years on as a visitor. My dad's job took me over their when I was 13 (2005). As the N.O.C list changed last year my dad's job was no longer required and we lost immigration status in Canada. We had to move back to England a few months ago. Since being in Canada I was enrolled at John McCrae Secondary School in Ontario. I wasn't able to complete my education because I had to leave. So I'm now 19 with no qualifications. No high school. No work experience EVER. How do I move back to the country that I call home? I have a girlfriend of 2 years. I have many many meaningful friendships and do not call England my home. I am classed as an international student here in England because I was out of the EU for a period of over 3 years. So currently schooling is way to expensive. That means in 3 years I can school again. I could then take a 3-6 year set of courses to get the qualifications to be a skilled worker... I CANT be away from my friends and the love of my life for 7-10 YEARS... I can hardly cope with my few months back here in England, I'm losing my mind! It's unfair that they can just take away my whole life and send me somewhere where there is NO JOBS, NO SCHOOL, and NO CONNECTIONS for me. I can't find work anywhere... My whole life has gone to crap... I'm living on Job Seekers Allowance. I have NO IDEA what to do. Please if anyone can give me some advice. I would be eternally grateful.


Goodness me, I'm so sorry to hear your plight. I'm wondering (although I'm no expert) - could you go the BUNAC route? I'm sure someone will be along to say whether this is a good route for you but it's just a thought. I wish you all the very best luck for the future.


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply BunskiBoo. I've spent the last few days looking into the BUNAC and also the IEC (International Experience Canada) program. I'm not eligible for either as I have not habitually resided in England for the last 3 years.
Any more ideas?


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Ryan_Champion said:


> Thank you very much for your reply BunskiBoo. I've spent the last few days looking into the BUNAC and also the IEC (International Experience Canada) program. I'm not eligible for either as I have not habitually resided in England for the last 3 years.
> Any more ideas?


Hi Ryan, I'm so sorry that bunac isn't an option. I'm afraid that I'm really no expert on how to get to Canada but I do know that auld yin is very knowledgable....any suggestions auld yin? I wish I had the answers for you and I wish you all the best .


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

Auld Yin, or anyone, if possible a few more ideas? 
I still have found no way to get back to Canada


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you visited your local career office. They will be able to give you info on apprenticeships in your area. These usually take 3-4 years to complete but on completion you will have the qualifications as well as the work experience.


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

sherrie1420 said:


> Have you visited your local career office. They will be able to give you info on apprenticeships in your area. These usually take 3-4 years to complete but on completion you will have the qualifications as well as the work experience.


Yes that is my next step, but I was hoping for something faster than 3-4 years
And most, to get into them they require the high school equivalent GCSCs

I really want to move back now, a long distance relationship is hard, and 3-4 years would kill it...
I am just looking for anyone that knows of a quick way of getting to Canada, even if I have to jump through mega hoops, I'd do it for her.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you are that serious, have you considered marriage?


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

We could go for the conjugal relationship but she has no money, she is still in high school herself and her parents have refused to pay, my parents also have no money, although if they did they would put anything spare to it. 
If I could get the money together it would work, but I can't seem to get even a dead end job here... She isn't have that much luck over in Canada either. 

For a conjugal relationship to get you over she has to show she has enough money to support me for 6months - 3 years.... and we just don't have that kind of money.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have a look at the jobcentre website, I seem to remember that Tim Hortons are hiring from the UK. Other than that you are looking at the long haul. If she's as serious as you, she will wait! Also, if you are on jobseekers the jobcentre will help you look for training. there are initiatives about to get you qualified and working, you just have to find them!


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

sherrie1420 said:


> Have a look at the jobcentre website, I seem to remember that Tim Hortons are hiring from the UK.


Alright, if you can give me information on that, anything. That sounds like the sort of thing I want, something out of the ordinary channels


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ryan_Champion said:


> Alright, if you can give me information on that, anything. That sounds like the sort of thing I want, something out of the ordinary channels


Directgov jobs and skills search - Printer friendly job details

Jobs and Skills search
Job details
These are the details of the job selected
FOOD COUNTER ATTENDANTVacancy from Jobcentre Plus 
Job No:OPB/10912
SOC Code:9223
Wage$8 - $10.25 $CAD (£5.01- £6.42) PER HOUR
Hours40 HOURS, 5 DAYS A WEEK, DAYS, NIGHTS, EVENINGS, WEEKENDS
LocationCANADA, VARIOUS LOCATIONS 
DurationTemporary
Date posted24 March 2011
Pension detailsPension available
Description
Temporary contract for one year. Ability to speak French beneficial. Working in a fast food restaurant. Duties include taking customers orders, assemble and prepare food and food orders, portion and wrap food or place on plates, package take out food and receive cash payments for food items. Employment locations are available throughout Canada. Applicants are responsible for travel costs to take up work. Assistance in finding accommodation can be given. Customers agree terms and conditions with employer before accepting work abroad. Successful applicant to ensure employer provides correct work permits/visa before entering a non-EU/EEA country to take up work. 
How to apply
You can apply for this job by sending a CV/written application to Recruitment at Tim Hortons, [email protected].
Employer
Tim Hortons

Date produced: 13 August 2011


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

sherrie1420 said:


> Directgov jobs and skills search - Printer friendly job details
> 
> Jobs and Skills search
> Job details
> ...



Thank you so VERY much, I have emailed off my Resume and explained that I have previous experience in Canada. 

Where on the Job Center website was this? I have never seen jobs willing to take you over there before.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

When you change location, it gives you a list of places, at the bottom is says eu countries or other international


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much  I will come back in a day or so and tell you whats going on


----------



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

well ryan , seems you are the new poster boy for the expression 'rock and a hard place'. but you arent the first and wont be the last 

unfortunately canada doesnt really owe you anything - from its perspective you've had 5 great years to set you on lifes great path. dont sit on your hands - figure out what you can do and do that. think dog and bone do not let go until you have what you want. as a bona fide member of the internet gen you prob think that life moves much faster than it does. you will need to be patient and push past the bureaucratic crap all taking time.

marriage wont work - even if you marry you will have a thousand flaming hoops to leap thru and you wont make it. get off the dole NOW, DO NOT SIT HOME BEING FRUSTRATED make something of this unwanted time out even if its completing correspondence courses to get you into apprenticeship programs. there are a million others who want to live in canada and while your situ seems a tad unfortunate you have to show that you are first choice for canada inc. applying to canada you are up against some of the most gifted bureaucrats anywhere but at least you wont have to save $ for bribes as well! good luck ryan, where theres a will theres a way (or a zillion pushy relatives).


----------



## Ryan_Champion (Mar 20, 2011)

joydot said:


> well ryan , seems you are the new poster boy for the expression 'rock and a hard place'. but you arent the first and wont be the last
> 
> unfortunately canada doesnt really owe you anything - from its perspective you've had 5 great years to set you on lifes great path. dont sit on your hands - figure out what you can do and do that. think dog and bone do not let go until you have what you want. as a bona fide member of the internet gen you prob think that life moves much faster than it does. you will need to be patient and push past the bureaucratic crap all taking time.
> 
> marriage wont work - even if you marry you will have a thousand flaming hoops to leap thru and you wont make it. get off the dole NOW, DO NOT SIT HOME BEING FRUSTRATED make something of this unwanted time out even if its completing correspondence courses to get you into apprenticeship programs. there are a million others who want to live in canada and while your situ seems a tad unfortunate you have to show that you are first choice for canada inc. applying to canada you are up against some of the most gifted bureaucrats anywhere but at least you wont have to save $ for bribes as well! good luck ryan, where theres a will theres a way (or a zillion pushy relatives).



Just to start, I don't see it as starting life's great path, but rather throwing me onto a nice side road at 50kmph. 
Now to the serious stuff. I don't want to come off as "Look at me my life's so hard you can't understand me" but, it's not a normal situation I'm in, it's hard enough dealing with a shift as big as moving country, then you have the fact it wasn't by choice. The lose of my support system. The fact I didn't complete high school so I have no qualifications at all. The fact England's economy is dead and there are 50 people applying to every position I apply too. 
Then there is my girlfriend, I don't think I have to explain how hard long distance relationships are, but we're young and this is tearing us apart.. I NEED to get back to Canada soon or I will lose this relationship. You can say there are plenty of fish in the sea, but I don't want them. I love her, and that is so clear to me now, I thought maybe I didn't love her and it was just a crush, but no. I love her, I want to spend the rest of my life with her. I even spend my walks around the local supermarket thinking of what we would buy if she was here. 

She is 17, and 17 year old girls don't wait around, I'm sorry to say, I've held her for 10months but I am losing her now, she is having doubts that we will work and it's killing me that I am powerless to stop it.

I am not sitting on my ass, I am looking for just BASIC retail jobs here and not getting anywhere, I can't get in front of an employer to make an impression and my CV just isn't good enough. I don't even get replies... 
(I was also volunteering at B&Q (England's HomeDepot) and will be starting volunteer work again Thursday.)
THE FIRST reply I have had to a CV in the 10months of handing it out in person and via email... WAS TIM HORTON'S in Canada... 

Onto that. They have filled up their positions but will get more in October, sounds good. They gave me a link to the program. Good. The program is the one I looked at months ago that requires habitual residence in England for at least 3 years before... So that's not an option either. 

I am really trying to not be a child about this. I am a grown teenager and I know how to solve problems, I just feel that I've been given a mountainous task and no clue how to even start. 

I thank everyone for their help so far. I am stuck, I have no legal standing (Canada doesn't owe me anything), but I can't help but feel jipped. I was finally getting my life started, I had started getting good grades in school (after that rebellious stage), I had a girlfriend, I was active outside school with projects. I was happy... and since leaving, while I've felt enjoyment. I have yet to even come close to feeling happy. 

So sure, Canada owe's me nothing. But I don't even want much, just the CHANCE to put together a life for myself and my girlfriend. 

So once again, if ANYONE, has ANY information. I am willing to jump through any hoop if it gets me what I want. I will not give up, I will push with my all. I just need somewhere to push from...


----------



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

JUST KEEP MOVING FORWARD ONE FOOT IN FRONT OF THE OTHER

i am 45 and can assure you that life will throw waaaay more challenging situ's your way so make this one about learning how to cope when things dont go the way you want - double-dip the experience. life has no guarantees - i feel frustrated just listening to you as situ seems a tad harsh but it wont help anything. the relationship thing is peripheral for now - they come they go and sometimes come round again - keep your focus on the main goal without which nothing else is going to happen.

copy everything you send out / apply for so that one day when you face a bureaucrat you can demonstrate your tenacity in the form of a big file full of actions. show them what you learned and how you adapted to meet the market. be smart.


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Is a student visa for Canada an option for you? Although I do know that fees a quite high for international students. 
Your situation sounds awful. I agree your dad has obviously given so much to the country and it seems like they've just thrown him out after all those years, its terrible!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I know this doesn't help now, but, why didn't your family apply for permanent residence while living in Canada on the work permit??


----------

